# National Drive Electric Week 2019 (NDEW2019)



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has posted anything yet about the upcoming event 14-22 Sept 2019. I will be attending the one in Carmel, Indiana with my red LR RWD. I think my teenage son my be joining me with the 2014 Chevy Volt he inherited from me when I got the Tesla. Anyone else planning to attend an event in their area? It says "National" (which nation?), but in addition to the U.S. there's events across Canada, in Mexico and Belgium. Maybe it's the EV Nation!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I will likely be at the event in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Kypilot (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes. There are two scheduled in Louisville, Kentucky this year. Saturday 14 September and 21 September. Plan to be at the 21 Sep. event and so far the are 30 vehicles registered with 16 Teslas.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I... I thought I'd posted about the local one and can't believe I haven't. I met up with the organizers, got flyers and have them posted here at work and passed them out during the Tesla demo event we had last Thursday. Shame on me! Thanks for positing this to prod me into getting something put up on the local thread!


----------



## jackhodges (Mar 26, 2018)

Kypilot said:


> Yes. There are two scheduled in Louisville, Kentucky this year. Saturday 14 September and 21 September. Plan to be at the 21 Sep. event and so far the are 30 vehicles registered with 16 Teslas.


I'll be in a MSM LR RWD Model 3 at the caravan from Lexington to Louisville on the 21st. Looking forward to it. Driving up the night before from KBWG and staying the night in Louisville as a mini vacation.


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

https://driveelectricweek.org/events.php

National Drive Electric Week 2019 - Event Map

Check out a location near you.

Good place to talk electric vehicles and maybe get a referral.

Might even see a bike shop display ebikes or a solar company display some solar.

It should be fun.


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

Carmel, IN

Day:Saturday, September 14, 2019
Time:5pm to 8 pm
Locationowntown Carmel, Indiana
21 N. Rangeline Road
PNC Bank Parking Lot
Carmel, IN 46032


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

Portage Indiana - Northwest Indiana

Day: Thursday, September 19, 2019
Time: 10:30 a.m. - 1:30 p.m.
Location: 6100 Southport Rd.
Portage, IN 46368


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

North East Indiana


Day: Saturday, September 21, 2019
Time: 10 a.m. - 1 p.m.
Location: University of Notre Dame - Joyce Parking Lot
Joyce Drive
Notre Dame, IN 46556


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

Just signed up for the Carmel, IN event. Looks like it should be pretty well attended.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Everyone please take pics and share! I’m not going to be able to attend any event this weekend and am quite distraught about it. Have a blast and go forth and preach the gospel! 😄


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Everyone please take pics and share! I'm not going to be able to attend any event this weekend and am quite distraught about it. Have a blast and go forth and preach the gospel! 😄


*cough* *cough* pics! *cough*


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I think they need to tighten this event up to be focused across the US. I guess there is some flexibility for organizers, but it doesn't seem like a big coordinated event when it happens over a weeks time or more.

The Dallas event is next Saturday. As of now 166 EV's are registered and 89 of them are Tesla's, 60 of them being Model 3's. Hoping most of those show. Last year were just almost rained out. Crowd was pretty small, but I would say we had 2 to 3 inches of rain in about 2 hours. It is moving to a new location too. If you are in the DFW area and haven't signed up check it out - https://driveelectricweek.org/event...164077093&mc_cid=0464ee4040&mc_eid=59856f04ce


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope you guys have a great time @GDN ... really excited for everyone and disappointed I couldn't make it out to one locally. But I have family in town and that is definitely something that takes precedence. We're just getting home from a weekend in Chicago to see the sights ... and I'm SOOO glad to be done with the rental car, lol. (My wife and I both refuse to leave our cars parked anywhere in downtown Chicago...door ding central... so a rental is necessary!)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2aSQt_ANwK/


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@silvwarrior shared these from the Galena, Illinois event:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173042820988514304


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017 (Jan 19, 2017)

I thinking I’m about 80% sure I’m attending the Irving one this weekend.

Curious if there was a dedicated event for popular areas.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll be attending the event in Cranberry Township PA this Saturday. 
https://driveelectricweek.org/event.php?eventid=1631

What's funny: the page says "Registered attendees report 858,402 electric miles driven."
They asked how many miles I have on my Model 3.
They didn't ask about the 100,000+ miles I had on my Leaf before I sold it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yolandi made it into our local paper's article on the event!
I find it kind of funny that they captured my son and I looking at our own car. :tonguewink:

Cranberry Township electrified by car show


----------

